# Accurate and Dependable



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the same one. I have used it to make segmented pieces for turning and I found mine to be very accurate.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice, think I'll pick one up. I have an igaging caliper that I like.


----------



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

Very interesting - thank you.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I have one and it works pretty well. There is some kind of washer between the blades/rulers that makes for about a 1/16" gap. This is a bit annoying when trying to seat it on thin edges, like measuring plane blade bevel angles. But the angles are repeatable and accurate.


----------



## frank2016 (Feb 13, 2016)

It is really a great recommendation. Recently, I just plan to buy a new one. And this seems great. I will have a try.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I was wondering how much they cost and thought others might as well. Here is the link on amazon.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I gauging makes some great stuff. I like their Snapcheck for jointer setup, and their digital calipers for everyday measuring.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

This looks like it would be a nice addition to most people's shops. Thanks for the review.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

